

Hewlett-Packard ships official HP 15c app for Android - AceyMan
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hp.hp15c15

======
AceyMan
The _Voyager_ calculator platform, a revered and cherished tool for many a
STEM graybeard, has been reincarnated by HP via an official application on the
Android platform with the recent release of the "HP 15c Scientific Calulator."
The asking price, while high compared to most mobile applications, is in line
with the better HP-11/15/16 and (cough) 12c emulators in the Play store, and
one-tenth the asking price of used specimens on the open market. During and
since their reign, many owners would attest that these units were among the
best designed devices of all time. Long live the King!

------
headShrinker
For $16.99?! That's more than one of their printer cartridges!

~~~
a3n
And it will never run out.

------
barrystaes
Why are there so many calculator apps? They all do the same.. asside of the
various bugs they have.

I use realcalc all the time:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=uk.co.nickfine...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=uk.co.nickfines.RealCalcPlus)

